# The Photographer's Toolbox add on's for lightroom?



## russellsnr (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, can anyone advise me if the add on from  The Photographer's Toolbox to allow you to assign keyboard changes works well and when they say donation HOW MUCH is the norm?
Thanks
Russ


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 13, 2011)

Russ,

I guess it depends on how much it helps you and how much you can afford. I usually donate between $ 10 and 40.

Beat


----------

